# Paper bag material for packaging? Eco-Friendly packaging..



## cheesenoodle (Dec 10, 2011)

I've tried to search for the basics of packaging for soap. 
It seems like the main priority is breathability & moisture reduction.  

So I'm thinking of reusing some old paper bags that have been lying around.
Biodegradeability & avoidance of plastics/inks/buying new material/etc is key.

What do you think, would that work?

Thank you


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes.  I buy soap from a very experienced and popular soapmaker on the net and she packages her cured soaps to all of her customers in small paper brown bags.   HTH.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 10, 2011)

When you need more packaging there are un-dyed, made in America cotton bags.  This is a renewable product and made here, it is a pretty good choice.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 10, 2011)

Cool, that sounds like a great way to store a lot of soap 

For the individual ones (making gifts out of soap bars over here), I love the idea of paper bag cutouts to wrap in.  

The next step is to find some biodegradable material to reuse to turn into some kind of 'string' to wrap the individual bars with, hmm


----------



## LabWitch (Dec 10, 2011)

You could try looking in a craft store for raffia string. My only caution is that (like sisal) it comes from Madagascar which has suffered deforestation in order to grow "recyclable, biodegrable" products for the western world ...


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2011)

You can also find raffia in stores like WalMart, etc. It's back in the craft section among the floral supplies.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 10, 2011)

Cool.  I like the look of that stuff.  What I'm thinking is use the brown paper bag material for the soap bar... 

Then, for the ribbon, I could use green-colored paper bag material.  I'm looking at a paper wholefoods bag and it is colored green.  Maybe I could cut out some 'ribbon' and use a few layers of it for strength.  If that doesn't work, raffia would always be great.  It'd be cool to make this possible without buying anything or using anything new and have it look good.  

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll post some pics of the final product, but I think that might not be until a few days before Christmas, because the soap is still curing and I doubt it'd cure as well if it were wrapped up, even if in a paper bag (?)


----------

